# Engine paint color help



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

My '69 400 is not painted the period correct Pontiac color, but I'm freshening it up and repainting it the same way while still in the car.

I bought a can of Duplicolor DE1610








Dupli-Color DE1610 Dupli-Color Engine Enamel with Ceramic Resin | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Dupli-Color Engine Enamel with Ceramic Resin with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Paint at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com





But it is too gray, and not the same Pontiac Blue I have. 

Is this the correct one? 








Dupli-Color DE1616 Dupli-Color Engine Enamel with Ceramic Resin | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Dupli-Color Engine Enamel with Ceramic Resin with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Paint at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com





If not, any help would be great as I'm colorblind and find these nuanced color differences challenging!!

Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Dupli-Color DE 1616 is correct. 

66-70 engines were Light Blue Metallic, hope this photo shows the difference for you

*Ames** PN431* or *N182* 

*Bill Hirsch Auto* Reported to be high quality paint.
Hirsch lists this is being used through 1972 which is incorrect!

*Classic Industries* Blue Poly *62200*

*DuPont* *181-97219*

*HI-TECH Engine Coating** EN-57

Krylon/Dupli-Color *Pontiac Blue Metallic* DE 1616 *

*Martin Senour* Pontiac Blue No. *636*

*Plasti-Kote* *227*

*PPG/Ditzler** 13255* 

*VHT Paints* *VHT-SP142 *Pontiac Blue Metallic


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info

I should be more clear. I'm trying to get the matching color to the current paint on the block (which is a light blue with no metallic). The Dupli-Color DE 1616 looks to be a blue metallic, which is a great color and may be correct for the engine, but won't match what I already have (even if what I have is wrong). 

So, any idea what I should buy to match the current color?

Thanks!


----------



## Buttinz (Apr 19, 2020)

I just recently redid my motor in the 1610. That was the closest match to what mine was orig IMO (65).


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a can of the 1610, and it is not the same color. Could it be this VHT SP-122 color I found on Pontiacpower.org?



https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/b/engine-enamel-5187/paint---body-repair-16614/spray-paints-25279/f5504e6fe716/vht-11-ounce-blue-spray-paint/sp122/4776757



Thanks


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Your existing color looks like Plasti-kote Pontiac Blue #208 engine enamel to me


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Jetzster said:


> Your existing color looks like Plasti-kote Pontiac Blue #208 engine enamel to me



Yes, it does!
Too bad it is discontinued (argh).






Update on Plastikote 208 engine paint - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Update on Plastikote 208 engine paint Pontiac - Street



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

If you give these color specs below to Automotive Touchup Paints they might be able to recreate it in a couple of spray cans for you , they have been spot on on GTO in their paint spray cans for me


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

News flash!
Butler claims this paint
from ‘Restoration Colors‘is a #208 substitute🙂, I ordered 2 cans of it to compare as my 389 also has the #208, and I will need more at some point, I don’t know how long it will take from them, but you may want to also get some coming from Butler for now..


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I've decided to go with VHT SP-122. As crazy as it sounds, I think the machine shop that rebuilt my heads 20 years ago repainted the heads and block a Ford blue (paint matches "old Ford blue". Can't have that, so going over it with Pontiac light blue. Will post a pic when done. Thanks for the help...if I had the engine out of the car I'd restore it to proper metallic blue, oh well...


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Good luck with the VhT-122
I’m still gonna look at the Butler paint
as see what it is.There’s a guy on Ebay
Who may have more stashed PK#208 but not sure yet, I’ll let ya know what I find

FYI
Here was a related post from “Tony” on “Antique Autos and TrucksForum”
He liked the #208 alsoe..

*Tony Thompson
Subscriber*

Feb 11, 2018
#1
Hello all,
Over the years I have been disappointed with my efforts to match Pontiac engine paint colors. You can buy three cans of paint from different manufacturers for the same year car engine and get three different colors :bonk:
I have a chart for the colors used, but it will not load so I will brief you with a bit of text.
1926-57...
three different shades of green from light to medium to dark every few years.
1957 Bonneville & all 58...dark turquoise blue.
1959-65...light blue.
1966-70...light blue metallic.
1971 & up changes every few years with multiple shades of "corporate blue".

I am building a 1960 389.
I grew up with these cars and remember well the engines were a light powder blue or sky blue. I researched available paints and found three popular brands for the 59-65 application.

VHT #SP-122, Plastikote #208 & Dupli-color #1610.
Plastikote is poorly distributed and difficult to purchase without paying lots of shipping. Amazon was the best order option I found. Many auto parts stores have VHT & Dupli-color. Summit Racing Has VHT & Dupli-color.
Rattle cans do not always match the color of the

cap, a source of aggravation for many of us do-it-yourselfers.
I knocked the VHT open and knew from memory it was too light.
Dupli-color disappointed by being too dark and having an element of green.
Plastikote #208 was the best match. I have some old original 389 engine parts here from 1960, 1963 & 1964. They were very consistent in color and The Plastikote is definatly the way to go if you are concerned with the best match you can get.
Second place goes to VHT #SP122 and Dupli-color # 1610 looks more like a later corporate hue to me.
I set up some sample chips so everyone could see what I saw. I hope this helps those who are restoring 59 through 65 326, 389 & 421 ci. engines.
I have a color chart for all years that I can share if Google does not produce for you.
Good luck on your projects everyone!
Tony


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Just FYI I just got an EB offer for the last two cans around of Plastikote FordBlue #205
Not sure if that was close to your color
At all..🤫


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Jetzster. I've committed to the VHT color and have already painted the new water pump and timing cover (will post pics when dry) off of the car. Here is a photo I took of the 2 colors next to my engine. The VHT is closest matching, so I'll repaint everything I can get to that color. At least it won't be ford blue anymore!


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Got the engine masked up and painted in the car (3 coats). Came out ok, but can't say I love the color. It's a bit light, but I'll live with it.
I'll be bolting up the front end in the coming week.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Sweet job , It’s Lookin very clean & fine Ylw,!
I got the butler paint It’s dryin now , looks brite, I’ll post it tmw


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Jetzster said:


> Sweet job , It’s Lookin very clean & fine Ylw,!
> I got the butler paint It’s dryin now , looks brite, I’ll post it tmw



Thanks Jetzster. Look forward to seeing yours.

Got mine sealed up yesterday. On to the pulley system next.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Mine was done in the PK #208 a while back,but it’s about due for a touch up here and there, too bad it burns off the hot spots even with a hi temp primer , so after comparing the three I have to the engine below , looks like I’ll have to stick with that color for now , to save myself a lot of work ,fortunately I have some left ..
I didn’t realize how much green in the Pkasticote blue was going on till compared to the brite Butler Renaissance blue in the pic, the Renaissance claims to be an early Pontiac exact OEM match but who knows , interestinng how much they vary in each brand, the VHT on yours looks super great thou Ylw, as well as the build work, Keep em coming


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Jetzster said:


> Mine was done in the PK #208 a while back,but it’s about due for a touch up here and there, too bad it burns off the hot spots even with a hi temp primer , so after comparing the three I have to the engine below , looks like I’ll have to stick with that color for now , to save myself a lot of work ,fortunately I have some left ..
> I didn’t realize how much green in the Pkasticote blue was going on till compared to the brite Butler Renaissance blue in the pic, the Renaissance claims to be an early Pontiac exact OEM match but who knows , interestinng how much they vary in each brand, the VHT on yours looks super great thou Ylw, as well as the build work, Keep em coming
> View attachment 138677
> View attachment 138680
> ...


Beautiful engine! I agree, that color is very green...it is so strange all the variability by brand. Your tri-power looks killer.

I got the new CVF pulley system on today. It's coming together well. Now my engine compartment looks like sh*t though!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Thx , Yours is already awesome, can’t wait to see
It completed, need to wear sunglasses looking at it!😎 great work man , you don’t mess around


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Jetzster said:


> Thx , Yours is already awesome, can’t wait to see
> It completed, need to wear sunglasses looking at it!😎 great work man , you don’t mess around



A little more progress with belts, fuel lines, plug wires and carb.

Next up plumbing and electrical. My two favorites LOL

The end is in sight though (at least on this phase...)


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Lookin great Ylw ! that big rush startin it up ⚡
Is coming quick 🤩


----------

